# هل تقول ولا متقولش ؟؟؟ََََ!!!!!



## losivertheprince (10 يوليو 2010)

سلام المسيح

هو الموضوع بسيط جداً جداً :a4: وسؤال عايز نتناقش فيه وببساطة وهدوء :smil16: والى يقول يخليه شاطر كده علشان بابا يسوع وماما العدرا تحبه :t9: يقول أه ليه ولا ليه يالا كله يرشم الصليب ويجاوب : :download:

لو فيه بنت بتحب واحد وهما يعنى عارفين بعض هل تروح وتقوله ولا متروحش ولا ايه ؟؟؟

يالا انطلقوا .... :crazy_pil​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2010)

باختصار

اعتقد حسب كل تقاليد بلد ما

هنا بالمجتمع الشرقي 

صعبة انه تصارحوا انما

بالمجتمعات الغربية شيء عادي ومن حقها هي بالنهاية انسان 

هذا  هو تفكيرهم..

وبلدنا اقكتسب العادات الاجنبية بسبب الحرية الموجودة فيه 

وخصوصاً حرية الصحافة..


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

ما بلاش رايى يا لو 

انا بقفل موضوعات بارائى 

لولا بعت اللينك مش كنت رديت 
برضة انت غالى يصعب عليا موضوعك 

ممنوعة انا من الحوارات 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بقول لو مصمم لازم تاخد الرد على مسئوليتك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> باختصار
> 
> اعتقد حسب كل تقاليد بلد ما
> 
> ...




*سلام المسيح

ماشى يازعيم كلامك لكن كان نفسى أنك توضح وجهة نظرك كاملة لمزيد من التعرف عليها 
عامة انا كده فهمت أنك ضد موضوع أنها تصارحه

 بجد نورت الموضوع وربنا يخليك لينا*​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> ما بلاش رايى يا لو
> 
> انا بقفل موضوعات بارائى
> 
> ...





*سلام المسيح

ياحول العالم أنا ليا رأيى أن فيه ناس بتدور على المشاكل وفيه ناس المشاكل بتدور عليها 
النوع التالت :
سيادتك من النوع الى المشاكل وهى بيدورا على بعض

يا بنتى طالما أنا أتنيلت وعملت الموضوع يبقى لازم أكون متحمل كل الأراء اليمين والشمال المختلف والمتفق العادى والغير عادى 
يعنى قولى رأيك كاملاً 
وبعدين الاختلاف فى وجهات النظر غير أنه لايفسد للود قضية لا وكمان بيكمل وجهات النظر للموضوع من كل الجهات 

أوك ................ إنطلقى*​


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد طالما بيحبوا بعض فالمفروض ان الراجل هو اللى بيبتدى احنا مجتمعنا متعود على كده

لان البنت لحدا ما بتتكسف  والمنطقى انه هو اللى يقولها 

على الاقل ميجيش بعد كده يقولها انتى اللى كنتى بتجرى ورايا  وانتى اللى عرضتى عليا الجواز 

شكلها مش حلو ابدا  لكرامتها   صح يا برنس 
​


----------



## losivertheprince (11 يوليو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> <div align="center"><font size="4"><font color="blue">اعتقد طالما بيحبوا بعض فالمفروض ان الراجل هو اللى بيبتدى احنا مجتمعنا متعود على كده<br>
> <br>
> لان البنت لحدا ما بتتكسف  والمنطقى انه هو اللى يقولها <br>
> <br>
> ...


<br>
<div align="center"><b><font face="Tahoma"><br>
</font></b></div>


سلام المسيح
طيب ثوانى بس ياكاندى طيب ماهى البنت برضه ممكن تقولى أنت الى قولتلى صحيح نسبتها أقل لكن واردة الحدوث
عامة أنا معاكى فى وجهة نظرك من ناحية الكسوف لان دى صفة عامة فى الآنسات
 عامة كلامك صح يا كبيرة وربنا يخليكى وتنورى هنا على طول لانك عارفة قد أيه أنا بحترم رأيك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

انا من راي
لو اثقه من حبه ليها فعلا تروح تقوله
 الحب مش فيه بنت ولا ولد
واللي بيحب التاني فعلا هياخد الخطوه الاولي
ومش هيبص للتقاليد والمظهر والحاجات دي

ايه اللي هيكسفها مدام واثقه انه فعلا بيحبها 
وانه حد محترم هيصونها وبيحترمها
وانه شخصيه متعلمه ومتفتحه
وهيفهمها صح ومش هتنزل من نظره

يبقي تقوله طبعا

​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا من راي
> 
> لو اثقه من حبه ليها فعلا تروح تقوله
> الحب مش فيه بنت ولا ولد
> ...


 
محدش هيدفع تمن جراءه البنت غيرها اولا ايه ضمنى انو فعلا بيحبنى عشان اروح اقوله طاب لو قلتله بكرة وبعده ممكن يزلنى بحاجة زى دى وانتى اللى دورتى عليا وجيتى صرحتى بمشاعرك ودا مش العادى فى مصر ثانيا لو مش طلع بيحبنى وانا روحت وقلتله هبقى خدت حتت موقف محرج بعمرى ومفتكرش انى ممكن يجيلى قلب اكلم شباب اصلا 
بص هقولك حاجة 
انا بحب احط كل حاجة فى مكانها طبيعى
 الراجل بيكون جرىء وطبيعى هو اللى بيدور على البنت ويقولها مشاعره ويتقدملها لانه راجل 
البنت حد رقيق خجول صعب تقول على مشاعرها بسهوله 
ليه دلوقتى عاوزين نعكس كل حاجة ليه طيب طالما حاسس انها بتحبك او العكس هى تيجى تقولك كرامتك مثلا بتنقح عليك ولا ايه طالما حاسس انك بتحبها متروح تقولها 
بصراحة مش بحبذ البنت اللى تبتدى بلمشاعر حتى لو كانت فين البنت زى اللؤلؤ انتا تدور عليه وتتعب عشان تجيبه مش العكس


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> *ياحول العالم أنا ليا رأيى أن فيه ناس بتدور على المشاكل وفيه ناس المشاكل بتدور عليها *
> *النوع التالت :*
> ...


 



:download:


هوة المسئول يا برتقال وتفاح 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هقول 

بجد كان موضوع حلو لو 

بس على نفسها جنت براقش 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2010)

*بص يا برينس بما اننا نعيش فى زمن خجل الرجل وجراءة المرأه فكل شىء وارد ولكن
هل البنت واثقه من حبه وان اللى مانعه انه يصا رحها مجرد خجل ولا دى تهيؤات وهو مش بيفكر فيها اساسا
فلنفترض انه بيحبها وهى حاسه بده وهو لاى سبب كان مش قادر يصارحها افتكر انه من الانسب والاكرم ليها وتجنباً لجرح كبريائها كأنثى ان تنتظر لحظه مناسبه وتلمح بكلمات بسيطه مناسبه عن مكنون مشاعرها دون عرض مشاعرها بطريقه صر يحه وايضاً هناك من الافعال البسيطه التى تستطيع من خلالها ان توصله اهتمامها واحساسها ولكن
يجب ان تكون البنت واثقه ان الشاب يستحق وانه لن يستخدم اى كلمه ضدها ومن الممكن جدا لو هم زملاء فى كنيسه واحده ان تصارح اب اعترافها وتستشيره فبالتأكيد هو ادرى بهذا الشاب وبظروفه وسيدلها على الطريقه الصحيحه للتعامل مع الامر
لقد وفيت وكفيت يا برينس فماذا ترى فى كلامى يا ترى 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*مينفعش تقووووووووووووول خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
*​


----------



## +totos+ (11 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا من راي
> لو اثقه من حبه ليها فعلا تروح تقوله
> الحب مش فيه بنت ولا ولد
> واللي بيحب التاني فعلا هياخد الخطوه الاولي
> ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> محدش هيدفع تمن جراءه البنت غيرها اولا ايه ضمنى انو فعلا بيحبنى عشان اروح اقوله طاب لو قلتله بكرة وبعده ممكن يزلنى بحاجة زى دى وانتى اللى دورتى عليا وجيتى صرحتى بمشاعرك ودا مش العادى فى مصر ثانيا لو مش طلع بيحبنى وانا روحت وقلتله هبقى خدت حتت موقف محرج بعمرى ومفتكرش انى ممكن يجيلى قلب اكلم شباب اصلا
> بص هقولك حاجة
> انا بحب احط كل حاجة فى مكانها طبيعى
> الراجل بيكون جرىء وطبيعى هو اللى بيدور على البنت ويقولها مشاعره ويتقدملها لانه راجل
> ...




*
عجبني راي ميرنا جداا

كل كلمه قالتها صح والمنطقي كمان 

لان مجتمعنا هو اللي يخلينا نخلي الامور زي ماهي في مكانها الطبيعي

بس انا افتكر موضوع حصل وانا في الكليه بين بنت وولد اصحابي

هي حبيته وهو مكنش في باله اصلا وهي اللي قالتله بس عن طريق واحده زملتنا تانيه

وزي ما قالت ميرنا جت علي دماغها بعد كده لانه مكنش بيحبها طبعا وحصل حاجات تانيه

مش مهم اقولها ناو بس بقي شكلها وحش قوي وندمت بعد كده

الحب مش حرام ولا عيب للبنات وده رايي من زمان بس العيب اننا نعكس الامور لازم نخليها ع طبيعتها

شكرا ليك يا جميل وسوري ع الرغي​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

شوف بقى يا لو 

بسم اللة القوى 

سيتم بحمد اللة اغلاق موضوع لو 

بفضل الاراء اللى بيتحمل مسئوليتها 

بص زمن الجراءة الخايب اللى احنا فية

افقد كتير من البنات اغلى سمة تعجبنى واحبها واقتنيها بوفرة رغم جرائتى القوية 

اسمها الحياء 

الحياء فى البنت جمال وحفظ لها 

من كرامة البنت ان يرغبها الشاب 

وينشف ريقة وراها 

ولا تتنازل وتجارية بمشاعرة 

الا بعدما تتاكد من صدق رغبتة فيها 

وصدق رغبتة فيها 

مش رسالتين خايبن على الموبيل 

ولا وردتين ودبدوب عبيط 

ولا غناوى واشعار فيها 

لا مقياس رغبتة الوحيد فيها 

رغبتة واحترامة لها ولتربيتها ولاهلها 

وان يدخل باب قلبها 

من باب البيت مش من شباك الشارع والنادى والنت 

وشغل غير المسيحين 

عايزة اقول 

حب المسيحية حب اغابى مش عشق جسد زى العالم التانية 

ولما تحب = تخطب = تتجوز = للابد هتشرب المقلب للاخر هههههههههههههههه


انما حب الشوارع والنت يبقى بالشوارع والنت 


وغالبا وعن سماع لقصص كبيرة وكتيرة 


لا يمكن حب الشارع والنت يكمل باكليل الكنيسة 

البنت اللى بتحترم نفسها وكنيستها واهلها 


استحالة مطلقة فى وجهة نظرى 

وبحياتى العملية بجد والشخصية 


تصرح بمشاعرها 

الا لما الرجل يطلبها من اهلها 

ويبصم على جدية علاقتة بها 


وتطلع منها تصريحات الحب بجمال ودلال 
ومحسوبة مش مدلوقة 

مهما كانت قوة عاطفتها لخطيبها 


فى اطار مباركة الكنيسة ورضا الاهل والاصدقاء 


الجراءة والتصريح من البنت بمشاعرها 

يعرضها لاهانة بالغة 

لو الرجل كان لا يرغبها 

او كان شريرا يتلاعب بها 

ولية الغُلب دة 

البنت كمان لها عاطفة وسمعة 

تضررها اقسى والمجتمع يحكم عليها بقساوة اكثر من الرجل 
اللى مهما عمل 

اقسى مايقال عنة ولد شقى 

تم اغلاق الموضوع 

ولا عزاء ل لو 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> محدش هيدفع تمن جراءه البنت غيرها اولا ايه ضمنى انو فعلا بيحبنى عشان اروح اقوله طاب لو قلتله بكرة وبعده ممكن يزلنى بحاجة زى دى وانتى اللى دورتى عليا وجيتى صرحتى بمشاعرك ودا مش العادى فى مصر ثانيا لو مش طلع بيحبنى وانا روحت وقلتله هبقى خدت حتت موقف محرج بعمرى ومفتكرش انى ممكن يجيلى قلب اكلم شباب اصلا
> 
> 
> انا قولت لو واثقه انه *بيحبني* ومتاكده منه
> ...



يارب اكون عرفت اوضح قصدي
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يوليو 2010)

+totos+ قال:


> نيفين رمزي قال:
> 
> 
> > انا من راي
> ...


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> بكرة وبعده ممكن يزلنى بحاجة زى دى



*يزلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*يزلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*مش لاقى رد على الكلام ده وطريقه التفكير دى غير علامات التعجب*​


----------



## ميرنا (11 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يزلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *يزلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
> *مش لاقى رد على الكلام ده وطريقه التفكير دى غير علامات التعجب*​



انا شفت دا يا مارسيلينو مش بتكلم غير من واقع عيشته مع ناس​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2010)

*لازم الشاب اللى يبدأ بالكلا**م*​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> انا من راي
> لو اثقه من حبه ليها فعلا تروح تقوله
> الحب مش فيه بنت ولا ولد
> واللي بيحب التاني فعلا هياخد الخطوه الاولي
> ...



*سلام المسيح
أولاً بعتذر لتغيبى عن الرد على الموضوع ورد سيادتك الجميل لظروف العمل لدى
انا مع حضرتك بجد فى نقطة أنه لو حد محترم بجد هيصونها ويحترمها وانه كمان لو شخصية متعلمة ومتفتح يعنى مش هيشوف أنها قلت من نظرة لو جت وقالتله 
ميرسى كتير لوجهة نظرك المحترمة يا إستاذتنا الكبيرة*​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

apsoti قال:


> محدش هيدفع تمن جراءه البنت غيرها اولا ايه ضمنى انو فعلا بيحبنى عشان اروح اقوله طاب لو قلتله بكرة وبعده ممكن يزلنى بحاجة زى دى وانتى اللى دورتى عليا وجيتى صرحتى بمشاعرك ودا مش العادى فى مصر ثانيا لو مش طلع بيحبنى وانا روحت وقلتله هبقى خدت حتت موقف محرج بعمرى ومفتكرش انى ممكن يجيلى قلب اكلم شباب اصلا
> بص هقولك حاجة
> انا بحب احط كل حاجة فى مكانها طبيعى
> الراجل بيكون جرىء وطبيعى هو اللى بيدور على البنت ويقولها مشاعره ويتقدملها لانه راجل
> ...




* سلام المسيح
إستاذتنا أنا بس هقول حاجة هى مش لما تتعرف على واحد تروح تقوله لالالا لازم تكون بتحبه وعرفاه كويس يعنى تكون تعرفه من فترة كبيرة وكمان شافت مواقف كتير ليه الموضوع مش واحدة عجبها واحد تروح تقوله وخلاص لالا يبقى أنا الى اخطأت فى إيضاح الموضوع
جميل جداً كمان أن كل حاجة تبقى فى مكانها لو مقاييس الكون مش هتختل لو حاجة زى دى حصلت وثانيا لو الولد مش جرئ هل ده عيب يبقى خلاص عادى فرقش ولا كان أى كلام فى الصحراء يعنى الحب الجميل الى مابينهم يضيع وبعدين ثوانى ممكن الولد ده يكون بيلمح بس لكن مش قادر يتكلم 
الخجل والحياء ده شئ جميل للبنت لكن ده ميمنعش أن البنت برضه كائن قوى وكمان بيبقى أسرع فى مواقف تانية 
بالنسبة للبنت الى زى اللؤلؤ ده انا متفق معاكى فيه
نورتى الموضوع يا باشا ويارب كده على طول
 *​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *بص يا برينس بما اننا نعيش فى زمن خجل الرجل وجراءة المرأه فكل شىء وارد ولكن
> هل البنت واثقه من حبه وان اللى مانعه انه يصا رحها مجرد خجل ولا دى تهيؤات وهو مش بيفكر فيها اساسا
> فلنفترض انه بيحبها وهى حاسه بده وهو لاى سبب كان مش قادر يصارحها افتكر انه من الانسب والاكرم ليها وتجنباً لجرح كبريائها كأنثى ان تنتظر لحظه مناسبه وتلمح بكلمات بسيطه مناسبه عن مكنون مشاعرها دون عرض مشاعرها بطريقه صر يحه وايضاً هناك من الافعال البسيطه التى تستطيع من خلالها ان توصله اهتمامها واحساسها ولكن
> يجب ان تكون البنت واثقه ان الشاب يستحق وانه لن يستخدم اى كلمه ضدها ومن الممكن جدا لو هم زملاء فى كنيسه واحده ان تصارح اب اعترافها وتستشيره فبالتأكيد هو ادرى بهذا الشاب وبظروفه وسيدلها على الطريقه الصحيحه للتعامل مع الامر
> ...



*سلام المسيح
طبعاً ماهو ده على رأيك زمن المراءة 
منه لله الى كان السبب ماعلينا 
كلامك مظبوط يا دونا لانها لازم تبقى متأكدة أنه بيحبها وكمان هيقدر الكلام الى هى هتقوله وكمان لو كانت متأكدة يبقى شئ جميل أكتر
وكمان التصريح الغير مباشر وخاصة لو كان بطريقة رقيقة وجميلة بيبقى شئ جميل قوى
بالنسبة لأنها تقول لأ كاهن فموضوع فى غاية العقل يا دونا لان ده معانه أن الاب الكاهن هيديها ويوديها للأتجاه الصحيح وكمان هيرشدها تتصرف إزاى

لقد وفيتى وتكلمتى بطريقة كالمعتاد عاقلة وممتازة يا إستاذتنا ربنا يخليكى وتنورينا فى مواضيعى كتير

*​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مينفعش تقووووووووووووول خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
> *​



*سلام المسيح
طيب ليه يا زعيم ماتقول ليه مينفعش خااااااااااااااااااااالص
ههههههههههههه عامة نورت يا كبير
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

+totos+ قال:


> نيفين رمزي قال:
> 
> 
> > انا من راي
> ...


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> عجبني راي ميرنا جداا
> 
> كل كلمه قالتها صح والمنطقي كمان
> ...




*سلام المسيح
بس يا أستاذ / مايكل أنا عندى لو تسمحلى بعد إذنك عندى إعتراض على نقطة معينة وهى نقطة المجتمع دى لأن أحنا الى بنعمل المجتمع مش المجتمع الى بيعملنا يعنى فيه حاجات أحنا الى بنعملها يعنى أنت ممكن تغير المجتمع دلوقتى بس تبدأ .......... ومن دلوقتى دلوقتى تبدأ وساعتها نقدر نغير الحاجات الى احنا عايزين نغيرها 
بالنسبة للولد والبنت الى كانوا معاك فى الكلية .... دى مش نهاية العالم ونسمة واحدة لاتحكم إتجاه الريح
يعنى مش هى دى النهاية للمواضيع دى

ولا يهمك ياحبيب قلبى بالعكس انت نورتنا ورأيك كان جامد ويدعو للتفكير ربنا يكرمك

*​


----------



## mora22 (13 يوليو 2010)

من رايه مينفعش تقولها مياشره خاااااااااالص حتى لو متاكده من حبه ليها لازم هو يبدى مشاعره صارحه الاول 
هى ممكن تلمح كده باهتمامها او بطرق معينه بس غير مباشره 
الاهم انها متروحش تقوله لالالالالالالالالا
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يوليو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> بس يا أستاذ / مايكل أنا عندى لو تسمحلى بعد إذنك عندى إعتراض على نقطة معينة وهى نقطة المجتمع دى لأن أحنا الى بنعمل المجتمع مش المجتمع الى بيعملنا يعنى فيه حاجات أحنا الى بنعملها يعنى أنت ممكن تغير المجتمع دلوقتى بس تبدأ .......... ومن دلوقتى دلوقتى تبدأ وساعتها نقدر نغير الحاجات الى احنا عايزين نغيرها
> بالنسبة للولد والبنت الى كانوا معاك فى الكلية .... دى مش نهاية العالم ونسمة واحدة لاتحكم إتجاه الريح
> يعنى مش هى دى النهاية للمواضيع دى
> ...





*انا معاك ان احنا اللي بنعمل المجتمع

بس في نقطه عايز اقلها

انت وانا اتولدنا لاقينا الدنيا ماشيه كده

لو بايدينا نغير حاجه في مجتمعنا ده كنا غيرنا بلاوي كتير

لكن اللي يحاول يغير حاجه ويمشي العكس يبقي بيعوم ضد الموج

اكيد كل واحد نفسه يغير حاجات كتيره لكن صعب تغير حاجه بقالها زمن

واتولدنا وعيشنا هنموت وهي كده ومش هتتغير 

ده رأيي ممكن تقول مفيش امل بس انا مقتنع بكده​*


----------



## losivertheprince (14 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> شوف بقى يا لو
> 
> بسم اللة القوى
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح
مش بقولك أنتى والمشاكل بتدوروا على بعض
ماعلينا طيب يا ستى وأنتى إيه الى شايفاه فى رأى سعادتك الى هيعمل مشكلة ولا هيحصل إنقلاب فى دوران الأرض بسببه
ولا يهمك يا ستى عادى خالص ومن حقك تقولى رأيك طالما إلتزمتى ووفيتى لوجهة نظرك حقها
المهم :
انا شايف ان كلام حضرتك لهو حق مشروع لكى وعامة تعالى نتكلم واحدة واحدة :
1- بالنسبة لأغلاق الموضوع : 
متقلقيش قبل كده انا راجل محايد :warning: ومتقفليش أى موضوع فى أى منتدى قبل ذلك :crazy_pil ........... أفتكر الموضوع إلى إتقفل وشاركت فيه كان موضوع سيادتك . أممممممممم تفتكرى ليه 30: )
2- بالنسبة لحياء الفتاة فهو كنز غالى وهو فعلاً سلاح لها وهبة من الله لها ولكن لايمنع انها كثيراً تكون ذات حياء وذات قوة وشكيمة لاتجديها لدى رجال كثيرين .
3 - بالنسبة لوجود الكثير ممن يدعون الحب ويضعونه خلف إطار أنيق من الرسائل والكلام السخيف الذى سامحينى إذا قلت ( كيف تصدقه البنات كيف ينخدعوا بهذه الشخصيات التى لاتجد لها هماً فى الحياة إلا مثل هذه العلاقات الغريبة .
4- بالنسبة للعائلة نقطة مهمة لكن مش دائماً تكون هى المحكم فأنا رأيت الكثير من العائلات التى سامحينى فى هذه الكلمة منحلة تخرج بنات ممتازين والعكس أيضاً يحدث اما عن علاقات الأنترنت والشارع فهى بنسبة 99% فاشله ولكن لاتهدرى حق الــ 1% .

5- عجبنى قوى المبدأ ده :
* ولما تحب = تخطب = تتجوز = للابد  هتشرب المقلب للاخر هههههههههههههههه
شكراً لآنك بتفكرينا بحجم المشكلة والموضوع زى البطيخة يا حمرة يا ....................... فداكى العربية كلها .
6- مباركة الكنيسة شئ فوق الرائع لآن بيبقى ربنا شريك فى العملية من البداية وهى بداية صحيحة يا خالتى بنسبة 100% .
7- بس أنا عايز أقول حاجة ماهو ممكن يروح يقولها هو وعادى ولاتهمتمى ولا كأنك شوفتى الموضوع والولد بيبقى من النوع الى زى مابتقولى شقى وبرضه يلعب بيها ... على رأى نوتى صاحبى زى الكرة الشراب .

عادى أديكى رديتى وأنا أتهببت ورديت عليكى وتبقى ردت الميه فى زورى لو عملت كده تانى .............ههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليكى وأرئك الثورية بتعجبنى يا أستاذة .............. متشكرين .
​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *لازم الشاب اللى يبدأ بالكلا**م*​



* سلام المسيح
أوك ماشى كلامك يا كبير بس نت موضحتش ليه وبعدين بترمى الكملمتين وبتمشى بسرعة كده ينفع
نورت عامة يازعيم وربنا يخليك*​


----------



## sony_33 (14 يوليو 2010)

*اقولك حاجة يا لو يا صديقى
اكيد لو البنت بتحبة قوى كدة اكيد حيحس بيها وحيقولها اكيد هو الاول
ام لو هى اتجرات وقالتلة يبقى اكيد هو اصلا مش حاسس بيها
والشباب بصراحة بيحب يبدا هو الاول بالاعتراف بالحب للبنت
شكرا*​


----------



## losivertheprince (14 يوليو 2010)

mora22 قال:


> من رايه مينفعش تقولها مياشره خاااااااااالص حتى لو متاكده من حبه ليها لازم هو يبدى مشاعره صارحه الاول
> هى ممكن تلمح كده باهتمامها او بطرق معينه بس غير مباشره
> الاهم انها متروحش تقوله لالالالالالالالالا
> ​



*سلام المسيح
ماشى كلامك يا باشا وموضوع التلميح ده ممكن برضه
عامة : نورت الموضوع وربنا يخليكى
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا معاك ان احنا اللي بنعمل المجتمع
> 
> بس في نقطه عايز اقلها
> 
> ...



*سلام المسيح
أنا معاك أننا اتولدنا لقينا الدنيا كده لكن خلينا نبسطها يا كبير ماهى أسرتى وأسرتك هى النواة الصغرى للمجتمع ولو كلنا خدنا قرار بتغير بعض الأشياء الصغيرة قدام لو كان قرارنا بيتنفذ صح هيبقى هى البداية الصحيحة .
أنا مش معترض على كلامك وعلى فكرة أنا شايف ان جواه الى جواك ده لو سمحتلى يعنى إرادة وعند ورغبة لكن كل الموضوع اننا نشجع بعض على الصح مش اكتر .
بجد انا إستفدت كتير من كلام حضرتك وربنا يخليك يازعيم

*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جميل ونقاش جيد يا لو
زي ما اللي قبلي قالو  مجتمعنا عودنا ان الخطوة الاولي لازم تبقي منة 
اللي انا هضيفة شيء بسيط  جدا
ان البنت الذكية عندها القدرة انها توصل مشاعرها واحساسها بدون ما تقول 
سلام المسيح بقلوبكم​*


----------



## losivertheprince (15 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اقولك حاجة يا لو يا صديقى
> اكيد لو البنت بتحبة قوى كدة اكيد حيحس بيها وحيقولها اكيد هو الاول
> ام لو هى اتجرات وقالتلة يبقى اكيد هو اصلا مش حاسس بيها
> والشباب بصراحة بيحب يبدا هو الاول بالاعتراف بالحب للبنت
> شكرا*​



*سلام المسيح
ماهى المشكلة أنه ممكن يكون حاسس بيها لكن مش قادر يقولها
عامة فيه ناس بتحب انها تقول الأول وفيه ناس العكس
ربنا يخليك يا كبير وميرسى كتير لتشريفك
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 يوليو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *موضوع جميل ونقاش جيد يا لو
> زي ما اللي قبلي قالو  مجتمعنا عودنا ان الخطوة الاولي لازم تبقي منة
> اللي انا هضيفة شيء بسيط  جدا
> ان البنت الذكية عندها القدرة انها توصل مشاعرها واحساسها بدون ما تقول
> سلام المسيح بقلوبكم​*



*سلام المسيح
كلامك صح بالنسبة للبنت الذكية بجد وفيه ناس بتحاول تعمل كده فعلاً 
بس مش كل البنات أذكياء صح 
نورتى يا موضوع يا إستاذتنا
*​


----------



## 3bkr (18 يوليو 2010)

اولا من نحية المبدا : انا لا امانع
ثانيا : المقايس : بمعنى ان الموضوع مش مجرد انها بتحب حد هتروح تقوله انا بحبك - الموضوع مش مجرد نظرة فحب - 
زى ما الولد بيعمل دراسة جدول عن البنت الى بيحبها هى كمان ممكن تعمل كدة
 
- يعنى مثلا هى ممكن تتاكد من انه شخص محترم ولا لا - هل هو انسان متحضر و هيقبل الكلام ده ولا لا
 - هل هو مرتبط بحد ولا لا - انا اللى اقصد اقوله ان زى ما الولد بيعمل البنت كمان ممكن تعمل
 -و على فكرة ده من باب انها انسانة و ليها حقوق زى الراجل - ثانيا من باب المطلبة ب الحرية اللى كلها بيطالب بيها - ثالثاً لا يوجد فى الدين ما يعارض او يمانع هذا الرئى 
لا يمكنك المطالبة ب الحرية طالما انك ترفض جزء و تقبل جزء 
اعرف بما تطالب ولا فل تصمت عن مطالبتك ب الحرية و الديمقرطية


----------



## 3bkr (18 يوليو 2010)

بنسبة لموضوع *المجتمع *: احب اقول ان احنا المجتمع - احنا اللى بنغير
و اللى بيقول عكس كدة يبص على التاريخ
يعنى مثلا ازاى المجتمعات اتغيرت على *مدى العصور*
*الفكرة ببساطة* : شخص طرح فكرة - بعض الناس اقتنعت بيها - الناس اتجمعت - اتكون المجتمع اللى بيحمل الافكار الجديدة - وبالتالى تتغير ثقافة المجتمع - و تتغير العادات و التقاليد
علشان كدة *كن واثق *انك قادر على إحداث *تغير *فى المجتمع *طالما ان فكرتك مبرهنة و موثقة بـ ادلة*


----------

